# adding unwanted keyword when exporting



## paulprescott72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello
every time I export photos after keywording them, I always end up with an unwanted keyword "Yoga".

I can't seem to locate the place when I can disable this keyword, nor why it adds it.

If anyone has any idea, could you please enlighten me.

Thanks

Paulp
http://www.paulprescott.com


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 25, 2008)

Paul, Welcome.

We had a long thread on that subject a coupla' months ago. I just spent a few minutes looking, and can't find it. I can't even remember who the original poster was, but I'm pretty sure he's an active member here, I hope he'll see this post and chime in.

In the meantime. If I recall correctly, his problem boiled down to actually applying the mistaken keyword with a metadata preset at import time.  I expect you'll have to examine your workflow from beginning to end to see where a keyword could be creeping in via a preset. That's likely what's happening.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome Paul, to help us help you could you please take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP' that is found at the top left of the page - thanks.
Which version of LR are you using Paul? It is fairly easy to delete a keyword from the list or select images with that keyword and delete the keyword from those files.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Brad

thanks for the tip, hopefully someone will be able to help me. I know it is a preset, but I cannot seem to find it. I reset the Presets, I deleted any that I created, but it seems to add that damn keyword: Yoga

To Kiwi Geoff
I dont think you understand my issue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2008)

Paul, look at any image, and check in the keywords panel to see if the Yoga keyword is assigned.  If it is, did you mean to?!  I'm guessing not.  

So then it's down to figuring out how it's getting there.  

Few possibilities, but I'd go with Brad's suggestion of keywords being added in the Import dialog or via a Metadata preset first.  

Are there other keywords assigned to these images?  If so, how did you assign them?  Maybe it got picked up there somehow.  

Did you want the Yoga keyword on ANY photos, or can you just delete it?


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Victoria,
thanks for you reply. But my problem is still pending and is annoying. I would like to find out why.
So I will explain in more detail my problem:
I assign different keywords to 2' different photos (the word YOGA is NOT included in these keywords). Then I export my photos, and they all end up having the word YOGA in it.
I checked all the presets, but cannot find anything.

I really need help with this because it is causing me problems with my agencies.

Many thanks to anyone who can help

Paulp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you post a screenshot of your Keyword List panel for one of those photos?


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Victoria
here is a Screen Shot 
thanks for your help


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 1, 2008)

Victoria is out for the moment practicing her Yoga... 

On the right panel you have this big list of keywords separated by commas. We see it stop at "w". What if you click in that box to highlight those and then go to the end of the list? Is "Yoga" there?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 1, 2008)

Denis, I thought the same thing, but there's no comma after the last 'w' word, so I assume it ends there.

Paul, do have the full images posted anywhere, so we can grab one for a peek at the metadata?


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok Guys,
the photo you see ends in the word wingspan, there is no keyword YOGA because I dont want the word Yoga!!
At this point, I want to export the photos, and they will ALL have the keyword YOGA.
I don't know why.
AND THAT IS WHERE I NEED HELP.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 1, 2008)

Somewhere hidden in the deep functionality of exporting metadata this damn word is lingering. I need an expert, maybe the writer of LR to explain to me where I can disable it!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 1, 2008)

Can we see a screenshot of your Export dialog?

And can you tell us what tool you're using to examine the keywords in the exported file?


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 1, 2008)

screen of export panel


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh, that faked out my brain -- I tried to drag the scrollbar in your screenshot.
I suppose we need multiple screenshots to see the entire export dialog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL Denis!  I wish... retouching a wedding - I'm supposed to be working!!!

Paul, here's another thing to try... hit Ctrl-S / Cmd-S to write that metadata back to the original file, and then look at that file's metadata.  Does it end up there?  That should help determine whether it's something in export or something in the body of LR.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 2, 2008)

Victoria
when I re import the exported photos, and delete the word Yoga, then click CTRL S, then Yoga re-appears.
I find it incredible this happens, and that it seems to be such an impossible task to remove this prob.

Hopefully it will get sorted

Thanks again for your help

Paulp


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 2, 2008)

:shock: It seem it is not LR Gurus you need but an LR Yogi :twisted:
Any "Ly" badge around?... :roll:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 2, 2008)

Paul, I'd repeat the request if you could steer us to a sample of one of these files, so we can examine the metadata directly.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 2, 2008)

Check this link for metadata

http://pa.photoshelter.com/gallery-...M8jWMdgZAA1'JPM-&GI_IMAGE_ID=I''''7V5B8dm4zSY


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't see any way to just download that original JPEG.  Am I just missing it?

Could you just attach a JPEG here to a forum post?  It can be a shot of the inside of your lens cap; the actual image contents are irrelevant for what we're looking to see.


----------



## pknoot (Dec 2, 2008)

Paul,

I noticed yoga was visible as a keyword suggestion in your screenshot.  Could you please show us a screenshot of your full Keyword List panel?  Does yoga show up anywhere in that list?  Also, in the Keywording panel, does yoga show up when you change the Keyword Tags selection to "Will Export"?  I suspect yoga is somewhere at the top in your keyword hierarchy......

Peter


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 2, 2008)

Won't let me download it, members only. So I joined, says contact the photog.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 2, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> I don't see any way to just download that original JPEG.  Am I just missing it?
> 
> Could you just attach a JPEG here to a forum post?  It can be a shot of the inside of your lens cap; the actual image contents are irrelevant for what we're looking to see.


Yes but checking Yoga and removing the checkmark on "This gallery only" you get this. This keyword WAS entered sometime ago! So, what I now want to see is a screenshot of the Keywords expanded list showing the word Yoga...


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I finally managed to export the keywords without the word Yoga appearing.

In the export panel I have to click EXPORT TO LIGHTROOM HIERARCHY. Doing this I do not get the word YOGA coming up.

But somehow the cause is still unresolved. The word YOGA is still lingering in some preset and could appear anytime again. I would still like to locate it and delete it.

This latest explanation might cause a spark in a GURUs knowledge and help me solve this LR mystery.

So let's see. Maybe I should become a Guru!

OM to the world. Maybe Yoga should be universally included in all software programs to heal the world. It might be a message from God!

Paulp
http://www.paulprescott.com


----------



## paulprescott72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello
every time I export photos after keywording them, I always end up with an unwanted keyword "Yoga".

I can't seem to locate the place when I can disable this keyword, nor why it adds it.

If anyone has any idea, could you please enlighten me.

Thanks

Paulp
http://www.paulprescott.com


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Try exporting the keywords list - Metadata > Export Keywords - and search the text file for yoga.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I just realised that the word Yoga is in some photos and not in others. I think that there is one word that generates the word YOGA. Meaning that if the word is not in the main keywords, then the word YOGA will not be included when exporting the photos. On the other hand, if there is a certain word, then the word YOGA will be included.

With all this information, there must be some GURU who can help me.

Please HEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLPPPP!!

Paulp


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 5, 2008)

Like John said -- export your keywords and examine the file, or upload the file here so we can see it.  We're close to the answer now.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the file.

If you can see anything let me know


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 5, 2008)

Paul, the file Mark was talking about was the list of exported keywords. Not a problematic image...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, Paul.  I can see the yoga keyword in that file -- but what we really need now is to see the file created when you do Export Keywords (from the Metadata menu).


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok here is the file, but only starting with the word yoga


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can see that there is a problem, but solving it will be your task, hehe, hopefully, if you agree to this mission!!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Now open it in Notepad or Word, and search for the word yoga. It's not going to be hard to do....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2008)

You guys have been busy haven't you.  So have you got it sussed yet Paul?

I'm still missing a Keyword List screenshot.  I'm betting yoga is there.  Like this:


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Victoria - look at the keywords export file in post 32. See how long it takes you to figure out the answer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, well done John.  That'll teach me to read posts properly!  What a long list of keywords!!!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm hoping Paul will spot the problem himself and experience an enormous - if short-lived - sense of achievement.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

I can see that under the word YOGA, there is a long list of words.

Could you please tell me how this happened and tell me if you know how to sort this problem, most likely by removing these words under YOGA....BUT HOW GURUS??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2008)

Think about the hierarchy in the keyword list panel (not the keywords panel).  Then think about how that relates to the indents on the text file.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

As to how it came to be, I'm leaning towards an accidental drag and drop.

As to how to fix it, how's your dexterity?

You're going to have to drag the keywords out from under 'Yoga' and drop them at the top level. But that's a very tiny target to hit. There's a magic sweet spot, directly under the 'Keyword List' header, above the first keyword in the list. Drop the subkeyword(s) there to promote them.  Try it with one keyword first. You can then select multiple keywords to operate on, by ctrl-click, and shift-click, the usual way.

Here's a picture of the 'sweet-spot', in a sample catalog.

I'm not sure what's going on with 'abstract' there. That might need another fix.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys

I appreciate your efforts in trying to guide me to the result of my problem, but I am still stuck...

I have so many keywords that when I scroll down the keyword list if stops at the word "craft".

So I type YOGA in the keyword filter. I get the word Yoga, but nothing indicates that I can change anything to the keyword.

Please could you guide me a little further to, at long last, free me of this burden. BTW, I love yoga, but not to the extent of wanting it in every photo I take!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, I think there's a hard display limit of around 16'' top level keywords. I Have to think about this.

How many keywords do you think you have?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Paul, the key problem here is that you've added keywords as children of yoga, which therefore gets assigned to the pictures upon export.

This 16'' item issue is something unrelated. On Windows, the keywords list can only *display* about 16'' keywords - you can have more, but only that many will display. 

To correct your hierarchy, drag yoga's child keywords out of yoga and drop them above it, onto their own top level line.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 5, 2008)

And if you can't drag-and-drop because these are beyond the visible keyword limit, then I'd suggest selecting the images with yoga in them and exporting those as a catalog.  In that catalog, perhaps you'll be able to do the drag-and-drop.

Then you'd re-import those into your main catalog, which would fix the images.

Now you'd have to export your keyword list and edit that, then re-import it, to fix the keyword list itself.

If some other Guru could double-check me on whether that would work, I'd appreciate it.  Haven't done any testing on this one.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

johnbeardy;3''69 said:
			
		

> To correct your hierarchy, drag yoga's child keywords out of yoga and drop them above it, onto their own top level line.



John, question. For the keyword YOGA, in the keyword List Panel, I should have a little triangle that should allow me to see the keywords under it. Right? Well this arrow is deactivated as if there are no keywords under. Could you please show me a screen grab of the window where I can DROP this keyword. --See screen of mine---


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

John, I think the problem is he can't scroll far enough to see Yoga.

I have to think some more about Mark's proposal. 

I'm going to recommend a different approach.

*First, make sure your catalog is backed up*

Now, create a top level keyword '_temp1'. The underscore gets it to sort at the top of the list.

Select your first real keyword, say 'aardvark', then scroll as far down as you can, and shift-click on the last visible keyword, which should multi-select all the visible keywords. It's important to start and end on top level keywords, and not on child-keywords in a hierarchy, if applicable.

Without disturbing the selection, use the slider to return to the top of the list, and then click-drag the selected keywords into '_temp1'

Create a '_temp2', and repeat as necessary until you get to Yoga.

Fix Yoga as I described in post #41 above.  
Then fix all the '_tempx' in the same manner.


Edit, OK, now I'm confused, I thought you could only scroll as far as 'craft', how did you get to 'yoga'?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Expand yoga by clicking the arrow's right point. And remove the filter which limits the list to yoga.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

And people wonder why I don't like hierarchical keywords....


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

paulprescott72;3''72 said:
			
		

> John, question. For the keyword YOGA, in the keyword List Panel, I should have a little triangle that should allow me to see the keywords under it. Right? Well this arrow is deactivated as if there are no keywords under. Could you please show me a screen grab of the window where I can DROP this keyword. --See screen of mine---



John/Paul , fooling around in my catalog, when using the keyword filter, results in the same thing, when I filter on the parent keyword, the child keywords aren't available. You may have to try the temporary work around that I posted above. (And then deleted, and then re-posted).


----------



## paulprescott72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello
every time I export photos after keywording them, I always end up with an unwanted keyword "Yoga".

I can't seem to locate the place when I can disable this keyword, nor why it adds it.

If anyone has any idea, could you please enlighten me.

Thanks

Paulp
http://www.paulprescott.com


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

How can we get the problem seen by LR programmers, so they can address these issues. At the end of the day it is a program writing error. These issues should help them correct issues such as these.

Regarding creating temp files, I dont wanna mess around with this...maybe as a last resource, but I wanna try and sort this in a clear manner. 

I appreciate your help...I'll pay for beers when we sort this. Or a Yoga lesson!! hehe


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I outlined a very clear procedure for solving the problem without temp files. If you want to send me your catalog, I'll fix it for you. 

In the end, your position is untenable, because your keyword list is so long/flat as to be unworkable. Why there's a limit on the scroll, who knows, but trust me, it's not going to be fixed/changed in time to do you any good. No matter about the yoga problem, you're going to need a different strategy.

Without reading back thru the entire thread, refresh my memory, have you selected the keyword yoga, right clicked to 'Edit Keyword Properties', and  deselected the 'Include on Export' checkbox?


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

Brad Snyder;3''8' said:
			
		

> Without reading back thru the entire thread, refresh my memory, have you selected the keyword yoga, right clicked to 'Edit Keyword Properties', and  deselected the 'Include on Export' checkbox?



Brad, no I did not. there are three options when clicking on EDIT KEYWORD TAG:
-Include on export
-Export containing keywords
-export synonyms

I think the second one would be more appropriate, no?

I 'll try and see


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 5, 2008)

Brad, have you tried importing that text file? I don't see why you're focussing on the 16'' item Windows issue (it's because Adobe coded the keywords list as a single control, and apparently there's a 32k pixel limit on the size of a single Windows control).

From Paul's last screenshot, he needs to get rid of the filter, expand yoga, and drag child keywords out of yoga. He can drag a few at a time.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

paulprescott72;3''81 said:
			
		

> Brad, no I did not. there are three options when clicking on EDIT KEYWORD TAG:
> -Include on export
> -Export containing keywords
> -export synonyms
> ...



-Export containing keywords DOES NOT SOLVE MY PROB
I will try with INCLUDE ON EXPORT
but the only problem I see it that if I do want Yoga in one of my photos it won't export.....Ill try now


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 5, 2008)

So that is what I thought UNTICKING "-Include on export" does not export the word yoga, even for the photos where I have yoga related photos.

At least I can use this function for all my other photos and deactivate when I have Yoga related photos.

Thanks guys, and if you find a solution, other than having to TEMP keywording, I will be happy.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

Johm, my point with the 16'', was that he couldn't scroll down far enough to see yoga in the Keyword List panel. If you enter Yoga in the keyword filter, you can see Yoga, but its child keywords are filtered out and you can't access them. Catch-22. 

Yes, I agree the main thrust was to drag the children out to the top level, he just can't get there from here.

Aaaah. Bright Idea time

Paul, you still there?

In the filter keywords box, under Keyword List, enter yoga.
When yoga appears, right click it, and rename it _yoga.
Clear the filter keywords box.
_yoga should now be at the top of the list, drag the child keywords out to the top level as explained above.
When they're all removed, rename _yoga back to yoga, and reset the export flag, that you just fixed in the post above.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 5, 2008)

Brad: Brilliant!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, Brad, impressive bit of lateral thinking!!!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Sirota;3''7' said:
			
		

> And if you can't drag-and-drop because these are beyond the visible keyword limit, then I'd suggest selecting the images with yoga in them and exporting those as a catalog.  In that catalog, perhaps you'll be able to do the drag-and-drop.
> 
> Then you'd re-import those into your main catalog, which would fix the images.
> 
> ...


No Lightroom at work so, once home, I downloaded Paul's Keywords file _(LR_pp.txt)_. Then I created a new Catalog and imported those. I easily dragged those beneath Yoga as top level and exported as LR_pp_FIX.txt.

The content of the new file was starting with 5'' as expected, the word Yoga appeared far below after the Ws but! The paragraph like group of words at the beginning was still there. Not seeing any tight relation between them, I just put them on their own lines without the extra spaces convinced that the alphabelital order was of no importance at this point. In fact, you can import keywords randomly and more than once from different files if needed.

Back to Lightroom having no images imported, I choose Menu, Metadata, Purge Unused Keywords to go back to a new Catalog state. I then reimported LR_pp_FIX.txt and all keywords fell in place alphabetically.

As Paul did not sent his Catalog _(we do not need images nor previews, just the .lrcat)_, I wasn't able to test if I can reimport with it not loosing the relationship with his photos and see if the hirearchy will change or stay the same. THIS, I DO NOT KNOW!

So, again Paul, it is suggested that you send us your .lrcat file so I _(we)_ can repair without importing/exporting keywords. I just wonder how to proceed depending on the size of that file. My FTP site is down for the moment... :frown:

In case you want to play with it yourself Paul, be sure to have a WORKING backup of your Catalog and here is the fixed keywords file you can import back as an attachement.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 6, 2008)

Denis, from previous experience, I suspected that tinkering with the exported keyword file wouldn't work. Well, actually I expected to be able to fix the keyword list, but I didn't expect those changes to appear as correctly applied keywords. 

I've been playing with a small test catalog, and it seems to be as I suspected.

In this catalog, I exported the keyword list. In a text editor, I removed the tabs from the child keywords _test1_ and _test2_ under parent __Earth_.
I then cut keyword _graduation_ from the list, and indented it as a child keyword under _Sarah Snyder_. In the screen shots, those are the red arrows.

I then reimported the keyword list. You can see the result in the red box in the attached shot. The 'adds' were processed, but not the 'deletes'. And none of the applied keywords were changed. Notice that the counts of all keywords are unchanged.

Imported keywords are treated strictly as adds. There's no synchronization of deletes and moves.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad Snyder;3''97 said:
			
		

> Johm, my point with the 16'', was that he couldn't scroll down far enough to see yoga in the Keyword List panel. If you enter Yoga in the keyword filter, you can see Yoga, but its child keywords are filtered out and you can't access them. Catch-22.



Why then, when I import that keywords list, does Lightroom tell me it's importing 25' items and why is yoga perfectly visible at the top of my keywording list? 

Anyway, on the "too many cooks..." basis, I'm going to pull out of this thread. I don't think it helps the OP. Feel free to consider the above questions but there's no need to answer them here.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2008)

John, I think Brad's thinking that the keyword list only starts at Y, and is therefore only a tiny part of Paul's full keyword list.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad Snyder;3'115 said:
			
		

> Denis, from previous experience, I suspected that tinkering with the exported keyword file wouldn't work. Well, actually I expected to be able to fix the keyword list, but I didn't expect those changes to appear as correctly applied keywords.


Thanks for checking Brad, I was also afraid of this.
So we are back to asking Paul for the .lrcat file are we?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 6, 2008)

No, Brad's earlier brilliant suggestion to rename "yoga" to "_yoga", then pull out the children, then rename it back, should work and will fix the problem completely.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 6, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;3'15' said:
			
		

> John, I think Brad's thinking that the keyword list only starts at Y, and is therefore only a tiny part of Paul's full keyword list.



Yes, Paul said it was just a portion of the list, and that the full list only scrolled to 'Craft' in the Keyword List panel. If he's in the 16'''s in the C's , that's a massive list.


----------



## paulprescott72 (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad
I think you are great. You cracked it. I cannot move all the keywords at once, cos it crashes LR, but I will do it gradually.

Ultimately, my question is, How the Heck did those keywords end up under Yoga, so I am sure never to do that mistake again


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad - all I can say is that Lightroom reported his keyword list was only 25' long, though I've not opened the keywords export file and counted the lines. The brutal truth (sorry Paul) is that you can't rely on what a user describes if he's succeeded in getting himself into this mess.

Paul, my guess is that at some stage you may have selected Yoga and then chosen the context menu item "put all new keywords inside this Keyword" Or it could be that you dragged those keywords and dropped them onto Yoga.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 6, 2008)

John, I think Paul just sent us the last truncated little bit of the export file, starting with yoga, rather than the whole export. 

I think you and I just went down two different supposition trails, from there. Your suggestions were absolutely correct if that was the whole file, but I suspected that it wasn't from other things Paul said.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 6, 2008)

Paul was quite explicit that it wasn't the whole file.  He wrote, "ok here is the file, but only starting with the word yoga".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, we're going off topic a little now!


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 6, 2008)

Mark Sirota;3'197 said:
			
		

> Paul was quite explicit that it wasn't the whole file.  He wrote, "ok here is the file, but only starting with the word yoga".


Thanks Mark - hadn't noticed that.


----------

